# Thin, subtle, and yet strong pouch. Any recommendations?



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys. I know I've been posting up a storm so I'll try to make this my last new thread for a while.

I'm eating and breathing slingshots these days. I got a buddy hooked and he got two others hooked and I'm making board cuts for all of them now.

Anyway. This pouch came on a pfs I bought like 9 months ago. It's the best pouch I've ever used. It's as thin and as soft as handmade gloves but even double .040 bands don't tear it. I can't find anything like it and all the leather I buy that feels like this rips after a few shots. Maybe it's friggin unicorn hide or something.

Can anyone recommend a maker or a source of leather of this quality?

Edit: I realized after I posted this I am basically asking for the Holy Grail. I think this must be sheepskin as there is no grain feel. Apparently the fibers are closer together or something. Which also makes it tougher. So far I can find no one selling it. It has to be sheepskin from "hair sheep" apparently. It's used in high end gloves.


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

Try deer skin from Tandy leather


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I would have to say.. try the super sure roo.. just try it out!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

fireball1022 said:


> Try deer skin from Tandy leather


 Thanks! I'll look into it.



pult421 said:


> I would have to say.. try the super sure roo.. just try it out!


 I tried them. I've tested everything Simple Shot sells. The regular old cowhide is the closest in thickness.

The Roo is cool but it's kind of stiff. But maybe they need a longer break in period. They certainly are tough.

Thanks.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> fireball1022 said:
> 
> 
> > Try deer skin from Tandy leather
> ...


Nathan only sells my premium pouches. I am the sole distributor at the moment of my laminated Roo and SuperPouches.

You should try the SuperPouches.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The pattern of the grain on the back makes me suspect that it is pig skin.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

This is the closest I have to that. It's from e~shot.



Spoiler































I checked my recent pick up from ebooks886 (here on SSF), but nothing similar. Most of these are layer pouches.

Between these and my initial order from Ray, I'm set for a while.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Inconvenience!

It's not directly about pouch resources, but the video has some exciting information about leathers for slingshots in general. Old video with not the best recording quality, but it's a great resource  worth to check the whole series.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

The pouch you have in the picture is from a German builder who no longer frequents these forums. Bill Hayes makes one similar but different leather.

As for the leather, you very likely will enjoy 2nd grain 3.5 ounce cow hide.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

bigdh2000 said:


> The pouch you have in the picture is from a German builder who no longer frequents these forums. Bill Hayes makes one similar but different leather.
> 
> As for the leather, you very likely will enjoy 2nd grain 3.5 ounce cow hide.


Leon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ray's pouches are my favorites. They really solved a lot of my problems. His roo pouch, after it is well used is the softest I've found.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

theTurk said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > The pouch you have in the picture is from a German builder who no longer frequents these forums. Bill Hayes makes one similar but different leather.
> ...


Seppman. Leon's are a lot smaller.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the info guys.

And Ray I will be contacting you on payday for the thinnest stuff you have that is good for marbles.

I shoot decent with Simple Shot regular cowhide. But since shooting and making slingshots are my only hobby now, I might as well go for the most comfort I can.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> And Ray I will be contacting you on payday for the thinnest stuff you have that is good for marbles.
> 
> I shoot decent with Simple Shot regular cowhide. But since shooting and making slingshots are my only hobby now, I might as well go for the most comfort I can.


I get a message that says you can't receive PM's. Hmm


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

My inbox is probably full. Will delete some stuff.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> I would have to say.. try the super sure roo.. just try it out!


Hey bro.

I ordered a couple more of these and I think I might have just had an odd batch before. These are really nice!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> I would have to say.. try the super sure roo.. just try it out!


I still need to get with Ray but I found the Simple-Shot roo ones really are great. The initial stiffness is cured by just carrying a few around and rubbing them every chance you get. I think it's a combo of skin oils and the rubbing that breaks them in.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It rubs the lotion on the pouch, or it gets the hose again!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

brucered said:


> It rubs the lotion on the pouch, or it gets the hose again!
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170310/11168e5d4a7789b467a85b0a33a87373
> .jpg


Haha! You rock.

That works on so many levels. One being my only other hobby is obsessing over true crime. (Buffalo Bill being a composite of Bundy & Gein primarily.)


----------

